# Fixed my battery charging problem myself. 3 dealers denied a problem to start.



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You need an actual meter to check proper voltage at the battery. That's probably why. 

As much as some would like to argue. The DIC isn't accurate. So that 15.6 you were seeing might not actually be what the battery was getting. 

Never rely on the DIC for charging problems. 

If you run an obd2 app alongside the DIC you'll see variances. Specially at first startup. Obd2 is more inline with a meter then the DIC is. 

When i took my car in for the battery. They said it was fine. Then i started using a meter. 1 month later battery got warranteed. It was also at that time all my heater devices were working weak and my headlights would come on in the shade and never shut off till the car was shut off. New battery and everything works as it should.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Glad you found the problem. Replaced my cable myself last month.

Negative battery cable replacement really is an odd and seemingly simplistic solution for a wide array of Gen 1 Cruzen problems. 

It’s possible mechanics are unaware of the Gen 1 Cruze Special Coverage or perhaps find it hard to believe a battery cable could be the issue. Afterall, they are required to work on quite an array of Chevy vehicles, from the EV Bolt, hybrid Volt, to Camaros and Vettes, to SUVs and Pickups.

Thankfully members here have shared so much info on the subject it’s become one of the first steps when troubleshooting Gen 1 Cruzen.

Good job on the fix!


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Shifting is definitely better, much less harsh especially low speed and down shifting.
I will update in a couple weeks.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Like I've recently posted, I hate the battery/charging system in the Cruze...idiotic design. I had the negative battery cable replaced already. It's a pretty thin gauge cable.

While the DIC might not be a calibrated meter, it should be very close to the actual charge voltages... probably +/-.1 tenth of a volt.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

gyrfalcon said:


> Like I've recently posted, I hate the battery/charging system in the Cruze...idiotic design. I had the negative battery cable replaced already. It's a pretty thin gauge cable.
> 
> While the DIC might not be a calibrated meter, it should be very close to the actual charge voltages... probably +/-.1 tenth of a volt.


At startup you're off by 3 volts. Actual meter works immediately. LONG before DIC catches up. And can be upwards of .5 volts difference at times. When the alternator starts fluctuating.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just a quick update, the diesel smell that had started up 18 months ago in the engine bay, cabin and out the tail pipe has disappeared as well, another item that 
the dealers say is just what a diesel Cruze does. It would seem the diesel Cruze or mine at least is super sensitive to voltages.


----------



## Tribute (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi
I live in Sweden and own a Cruze diesel from 2013. I have noticed a bad smell in the cabin and engine bay like you wrote. I have also changed battery twice in two year. I have a new battery since two months and if the car sits for 2-3 days it wont start. I think it might be the negative battery cable. 

Do you have the part number for the negative battery cable that fits my Chevrolet Cruze 1.7 vcdi? 
Unfortunately i cannot get the part number for the cable from Chevrolet Europe. 

Thanks!


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

The American car is a completely different car than what they sold in Europe, different motor and different emissions controls. I believe it’s closest relative was a Holden sold in Australia. It’s very unlikely that US part numbers would help you.


----------

